# Installed the BNR High Performance Recirculating Valve



## Big_Red (Jun 23, 2019)

I couldn't seem to find any videos for the valve using a CAI. If anyone is curious this is how it sounds.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Are you referring to a BOV?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## So_ice_cold (Apr 30, 2017)

Please i need this valve. My car is trifecta tuned. I give you, steel! Any suggestions where i can find this valve and how to install. Thank you!


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

So_ice_cold said:


> Please i need this valve. My car is trifecta tuned. I give you, steel! Any suggestions where i can find this valve and how to install. Thank you!


ask trifecta?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

So_ice_cold said:


> Please i need this valve. My car is trifecta tuned. I give you, steel! Any suggestions where i can find this valve and how to install. Thank you!











BNR High Performance Recirculating Valve-BNR-HPRV






store.badnewsracing.net


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

How did you get the cable off the black housing the valve goes into? I went to put mine in today and that cable would not budge no matter what I tried, had to put everything back since I didn’t want to be outside all night :/


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

earichmond said:


> How did you get the cable off the black housing the valve goes into? I went to put mine in today and that cable would not budge no matter what I tried, had to put everything back since I didn’t want to be outside all night :/


Hope this is helpful: http://badnewsracing.net/Installs/BNR HPRV INSTALLATION GUIDE.pdf


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

Fireworks234 said:


> Hope this is helpful: http://badnewsracing.net/Installs/BNR HPRV INSTALLATION GUIDE.pdf


yeah thats what I followed but the cable in step 5 would not come off no matter what I did


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

earichmond said:


> yeah thats what I followed but the cable in step 5 would not come off no matter what I did


Those cable locks can be an absolute menace sometimes


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

Yeah after some trial and error I figured out you have to pinch the connector while pulling it even though the BNR instructions said to pull it right out, the fluttering sounds great with the intake


----------



## ndanza1 (Nov 28, 2019)

What tune are you guys running? I have trifecta, this valve, a CAI and catback exhaust and it doesn’t flutter like that. Can’t figure out why


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ndanza1 said:


> What tune are you guys running? I have trifecta, this valve, a CAI and catback exhaust and it doesn’t flutter like that. Can’t figure out why


Do you have a BOV or a BPV installed?


----------



## ndanza1 (Nov 28, 2019)

I have the bpv it’s a 2017 Cruze


----------



## ndanza1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Do you have a BOV or a BPV installed?


I have a bpv installed


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ndanza1 said:


> I have a bpv installed


That is why you do not hear it.


----------



## ndanza1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> That is why you do not hear it.


Is there a BOV for gen 2?
I’ve seen videos of guys with this valve on a gen 2 and it sounds nothing like what I get from mine.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I am not sure. Try Forge, ZZP, BNR, Trifecta, Cruze Culture and Mamba.


----------



## Adriancruze16 (Jul 15, 2020)

I installed the BNR performance recirculating valve today and it does not sound like I thought it would.


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Adriancruze16 said:


> I installed the BNR performance recirculating valve today and it does not sound like I thought it would.


BUMP anyone have any updates on this?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

CruisingintheCruze said:


> BUMP anyone have any updates on this?


On what specifically?

@Blasirl can we also move this to the new mods sub?


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Thebigzeus said:


> On what specifically?
> 
> @Blasirl can we also move this to the new mods sub?


On a few things:

1. If those who mentioned that they installed it but did not hear the flutter were able to resolve this and, if so, how?
2. Do those who installed the part felt it was worthwhile.
3. If those who installed it felt any difference whatsoever in throttle response, turbo boost, etc?


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

bump ^^


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CruisingintheCruze said:


> bump ^^


The BOV makes noise and the BPV does not.


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> The BOV makes noise and the BPV does not.


I appreciate the response and I apologize if I come off blunt but that doesn't really answer my question. I'm honestly not even sure if the gen 2 has a BOV or a BPV stock.

I was wondering about those 3 questions I posted above. If you're not sure about any of them that's fine, even if you could give me more context about this recirculating valve that would be appreciated.

Also, I love how you call your car color "Pull Me Over Red" I call my car color "Hello Officer Orange" 😂


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CruisingintheCruze said:


> I appreciate the response and I apologize if I come off blunt but that doesn't really answer my question. I'm honestly not even sure if the gen 2 has a BOV or a BPV stock.
> 
> I was wondering about those 3 questions I posted above. If you're not sure about any of them that's fine, even if you could give me more context about this recirculating valve that would be appreciated.
> 
> Also, I love how you call your car color "Pull Me Over Red" I call my car color "Hello Officer Orange" 😂


A BOV is aftermarket only for the Cruze. If you want the noise buy an aftermarket BOV.

"Pull Me Over Red" is the official GM paint color for my car. Other years the same color is called "Red Hot."


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> A BOV is aftermarket only for the Cruze. If you want the noise buy an aftermarket BOV.
> 
> "Pull Me Over Red" is the official GM paint color for my car. Other years the same color is called "Red Hot."


ok gotchya. I've had a very hard time finding a BOV for the gen2's. I don't know if anyone made one but I could be wrong. If you have a link for one definitely drop it 

While the noise would be nice I am also looking into this because BNR stated:










but they also stated and provided a video showing a gen2 hatch making somewhat of a fluttering noise as shown here:

BNR HPRV High Performance Recirculating Valve for the 2016+ Gen 2 Cruze 1.4T

So i was just wondering why some people say they have that fluttering noise and others do not?


Also I had no idea that GM named Red Hot "Pull Me Over Red" in the past, thats too funny.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

BPV's can have an audible sound if you have a free flowing air filter that is pretty open. Basically echos back through it.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

The bypass valve routes the air back into the intake side of the turbo a bov dumps it back out of the intake system back to atmosphere. The difference in sound could have been something as simple as clocking direction of the valve when it was installed. the flutter sound you heard is ever a consistent sound unless the pressure dump happens the same way every time different amount of air volume and pressure different sound. the sound in the video in my opinion was probably lower rpm low boost pressure. if you just want sound go to a bov. the BPV keeps the air in the system hence you get the faster response to the throttle and to spool up.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*DIY Delete Air Intake Resonator (Pic heavy)

How To Bypass the Intake Resonator*


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Mr_Pat said:


> The bypass valve routes the air back into the intake side of the turbo a bov dumps it back out of the intake system back to atmosphere. The difference in sound could have been something as simple as clocking direction of the valve when it was installed. the flutter sound you heard is ever a consistent sound unless the pressure dump happens the same way every time different amount of air volume and pressure different sound. the sound in the video in my opinion was probably lower rpm low boost pressure. if you just want sound go to a bov. the BPV keeps the air in the system hence you get the faster response to the throttle and to spool up.


Really appreciate the explanation. I knew what the BOV did, I did not know the BPV keeps the air in the system and leads to better response and spool up. thank you


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

CruisingintheCruze said:


> Really appreciate the explanation. I knew what the BOV did, I did not know the BPV keeps the air in the system and leads to better response and spool up. thank you


Glad I could help. Mitsubishi eclipse from the 90s used a recirc that a lot of guys used on other Mitsubishi cars as a bov. I used one on my 89 Starion/Conquest as it didn't have any form of bov bov. Older method used to put the bypass closer to the intake and it would open so you didn't have to draw air through the entire turbo system when the turbo wasn't spinning. It would close at a low psi as the turbo spun up. . I still have the stock bov in my car with a CAI and typically hear mine in the lower rpms. Typically cant hear it over the motor at the upper end


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Mr_Pat said:


> Glad I could help. Mitsubishi eclipse from the 90s used a recirc that a lot of guys used on other Mitsubishi cars as a bov. I used one on my 89 Starion/Conquest as it didn't have any form of bov bov. Older method used to put the bypass closer to the intake and it would open so you didn't have to draw air through the entire turbo system when the turbo wasn't spinning. It would close at a low psi as the turbo spun up. . I still have the stock bov in my car with a CAI and typically hear mine in the lower rpms. Typically cant hear it over the motor at the upper end


Funny you mentioned the eclipse because my mom 😂 had an Eclipse GS in the early 90's (I believe maybe around 92-93) and she loooooved that car. Wish she kept it haha!


----------

